# Curtis 1243 ? Conector



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it the same as the one on my Curtis 1214?









I found the connector in my local Maplins. I found it with the power connector for a hard drive. http://www.maplin.co.uk/hard-disk-drive-powerconnectors-1317
They are available with different numbers of pins. Mine was prewired but I just used the wires that were needed.


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

U nice tnx nice controller

I found mother board pc connector wich i have at home and it has got the same typ of connections so i will cut it and make it work  TNX alot for the idea. 

And what do you think can i change the mosFets and make it for higher voltage .

But i cant open the controller box , i can always cut the box


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Personally I don't know enough about the contents of the box to want to open it up.

Someone else might know what is inside and if it is 'worth messing about with'.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

RTFM 

Go to curtis, click on the manual for the 1243:
http://curtisinstruments.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=cProducts.dspProductCategory&catID=9

Go to Page 6:


> The mating connector is a 16-pin Molex Mini-Fit Jr. connector p/n 39-01-
> 2165 using type 5556 terminals.


(39-01-2160 is white, 39-01-2165 is black and the pins are 39-00-0039)

Then type that into octopart (google for electronics parts):
http://octopart.com/39-01-2165-molex-52998


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

frodus said:


> RTFM
> 
> Go to curtis, click on the manual for the 1243:
> http://curtisinstruments.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=cProducts.dspProductCategory&catID=9
> ...



Tnx For the tip


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

wow shipping costs are to high but i found a solution .

Old pc power conector. 



http://imageshack.us


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

But now hoe do i conect it my motor is an compound motor 6 pins ?

AB for the Rotor and F1 F2 and E1 E2.

How to ?

I tough of connecting AB and F1F2 in parallel and connecting it M- B+ terminals and E1 E2 to the S1 S2 terminals on the controller .

Or even taking out F1F2 coil out of the solution and not connecting it nowhere .

Tnx


----------

